# WooHoo ... We've bonded!!!



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

After having had Billie for just 10 days, something clicked with us this morning & we bonded! Fell madly in love with each other, actually LOL. 

It certainly goes to show, that with loads of patience, once the fear has gone (from both sides) & trust is established, it happens! I'm just so excited. 

Billie seems so comfortable with me now, that he would rather have a kiss & snuggle with me than eat millet from the table as he has done the previous 9 days with the occassional cranky warning nip thrown in. 

I hope my first time experience at being a cockateils' mum, encourages others to keep at it


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome  I'm glad you two have connected!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats great news


----------



## heyjoojoo (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh we're waiting for that moment. He or she is a very curious bird so we have that in our favor so far.


----------

